# opie joined the mafia(don't look if squeamish)



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

who needs the godfather when you've got opie


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

When you put this on FB last night I called Jon over and said 'Jon, Jon look at this!' and we both simultaneously went YUCCKKKK! :yikes:

How the heck does he eat that???  And does it not freak you out being sat around the kitchen?


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

brad will chop it in half first, and then i'll freeze it for a couple of weeks before giving him half. he loves them. by time he's done with it, there will only be part of the jaw and teeth left.it's currently wrapped up in a few carrier bgs in the fridge so i don't have to see it starring at me every time i open it


----------



## Doodler (May 20, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmm! Yummy--Lucky fella!:thumbup:

eddie


----------



## Big bully (Aug 7, 2012)

Pmsl........


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My two love a nice pigs head, I hate it though because it means having to wait outside while they finish, I generally give them one each. let them eat what they can, then take it back to freeze the leftovers for another day. Tis lovely when they get to the brain


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

opie will be turfed out into the garden to enjoy his too. fortunately i won't have to stay out with him


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks tasty (in a dogs point of view )


----------



## BananaBassett (Apr 24, 2012)

Really made me laugh. Was expecting a massive pile of blood and guts, perhaps some around his mush too. But no.. a cracking great head on the floor instead!! Made my evening already, thank you


----------

